# Has anyone tried peaches or apples?



## jsanders (Feb 9, 2010)

I live in the middle of peach country (Alabama, not the other peach state). I like to use peaches as a signature ingredient in things like baked beans, bbq sauce, abts,...things like that.  I grill peach halves with brown sugar, cinnamon and cayenne pepper on them for dessert. Who has done peaches on the smoker?  What about apples?


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 9, 2010)

I've used peaches for a few years in Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans, and no complaints yet.


----------



## blue (Feb 9, 2010)

I think Cowgirl has posted a few apple smokes on here before...check out some of her posts!

like this one

http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...ghlight=apples


----------



## olewarthog (Feb 9, 2010)

I've done these peach marinade wings a couple of times & they are outstanding. Since I could not find any habenero, I subbed jalapeno. Instead of the canned peaches, I used some peaches we had frozen from last summer. 

(copied from Barbecue Bible forum)
Don Marco´s "Wing Thing" Marinade and Sauce 

This stuff is highly addictive especially in wings, but something tells me its gotta be good on pork and fish also. 
You really gotta try this, its fruity and flavourful and has a nice warm habanero "afterglow". It also gives your meat the perfect golden colour. 

Heres the recipe : 

-1 small can peaches, about 7 oz.( incl. the syrup) 
-1/4 Cup EVOO 
-1/4 Cup Jim Beam 
-1 Habanero 
-1 Teaspoon ground Chipotle 
-1 Teaspoon kosher salt 
-1 Tablespoon Texasbbqrub (or your favourite sweet rub) 
-juice of 1/2 lime 
-1/2 Tablespoon Honey 

Mix all the ingredients with a stand mixer and marinate the wings for 4-6 hours. I guess longer also wouldnt hurt. 
Put the wings on the grill over indirect heat at about 350 F. Add some wood of your choice. 
After 40 minutes start basting the wings with the sauce ( boil it first or heat it on the grill like i did) and reapeat every couple of minutes until the wings are done, crispy and beautiful caramelized.


----------



## treegje (Feb 9, 2010)

Here you have 2 that I have prepared

http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...ad.php?t=86339


http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...ad.php?t=84317


----------

